
Laird Hamilton's age-busting 10-point plan to supercharge your body - bogle
https://www.theguardian.com/global/2018/jun/10/why-laird-hamilton-is-still-making-waves-surfing-legend-lifestyle-guru
======
bogle
When I'm old(er) I want to be like Don. That's an awesome attitude he's got
(and a good friend in Laird Hamilton).

